

Why GPA Is Useless - lbr
http://loganrandolph.com/blog/2013/10/16/why-gpa-is-useless

======
jsun
I think your friend was referring to business majors. a 3.5 at most finance
programs is achievable with hard work and almost no innate intellectual gifts.
Conversely a relatively smart person can get a 3.5 without attending lectures
or doing much work.

If you are an engineer it's very difficult to explain in parallel terms. The
running joke at my school was that failed engineers drop out and become
straight-A accountants.

Sorry if I offended any business majors (I am one), but the truth is the
truth:)

~~~
ecspike
Yep. I had it even worse, I went to a magnet high school for engineering and
science. All students were in an advanced college prep or regular college prep
program.

We had people who couldn't cut it, get routed back to their zone school and
become valedictorian. And some did that with only taking one or two classes a
semester(my HS has so many advanced courses that besides English, you have
enough credits to graduate in sophomore or mid-junior year.)

------
jedmeyers
And even if you got straight A's in school does not mean that you are going to
be very good at your job. It just means that you are good at studying things.

